# 8Dio 2013 "STAND OUT" Composer Contest



## oinnam

*2013 8Dio “STAND OUT” Composer Contest*

8Dio Productions announces its second annual “http://8dio.com/blog/2013-8dio-stand-out-composer-contest/ (STAND OUT)” Contest. The 8Dio “http://8dio.com/blog/2013-8dio-stand-out-composer-contest/ (STAND OUT)” Contest is a competition seeking to showcase the exemplary and innovative musical talents of composers, producers, songwriters, DJs and sound designers from all over the world. With over 300 entries, last year’s contest was a huge success. We showcased all of the tracks on our highly active Soundcloud (currently at 260,000 followers) page, which lead to some of the competing composers landing major gigs – the eyes and ears of the pro community are on us!

This year, we are taking things a step further! We will award the winners with all the libraries they could possibly need to jumpstart their career, the main prize being our highly anticipated http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZFwbPIOlIC0 (V8P 8W) library – the largest symphony orchestra ever sampled.

All you have to do to enter is compose an original piece (highlighting at least one of our 8Dio instruments) of music of no longer than 4 minutes. So get those creative juices flowing! How much creativity can YOU pack into 4 minutes?



*Contest Details*

1st Place Winner – http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZFwbPIOlIC0 (V8P 8W)
2nd Place Winner – http://8dio.com/instrument/bundle-1-all-products/ (Bundle 1: All 8Dio Products) 
3rd Place Winner – http://8dio.com/instrument/bundle-9-all-adagio-strings/ (Bundle 9: All Adagio Strings) + http://8dio.com/instrument/bundle-2-all-choirs/ (Bundle 2: All Choirs)


*How to enter*

Contest is now closed for submissions!


----------



## Walid F.

this is a cool contest! can't wait to hear what people come up with.

W


----------



## RobertPeetersPiano

Great competition!


----------



## oinnam

We've begun judging all of the 275 entries! Winners will be announced on October 1st.


----------

